# how much sun is needed to get a bit of colour using mt2 without sunbeds ?



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

right so i just got my mt2 in the post ..i dont really fancy using sunbeds ..is ther much chance at all of getting a bit of colour from the little bit of spring sun were getting now or is it worth waiting until it gets a bit hotter ?


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Got a better natural colour from the sun mate prefer sun too using beds also but as being in glasgow its hard to come by lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I am wondering this too because I don't want to end up looking like a piece of mahogany. I'm pretty pale and blonde so unsure what protocol to use. Have you decided on dosing?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

glasgow_mm said:


> Got a better natural colour from the sun mate prefer sun too using beds also but as being in glasgow its hard to come by lol


ha oh yer mate tel me about it ive been working up your way recently ..pretty much set off from yorkshire in bright sun ..the minute we get to scotland fuking snow on the hills ****ing down with rain all day long ..i do love the place tho ...so do you reckon the sun were getting now would be enough to get a tan ..like ive heard its gonna be upto 22 degrees this weekend ..would a few hours out in that a day build up a decent tan or is it worth holding off a bit ?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

synthasize said:


> I am wondering this too because I don't want to end up looking like a piece of mahogany. I'm pretty pale and blonde so unsure what protocol to use. Have you decided on dosing?


yer mate think im gonna run it at 0.5ml per day for ten days then drop back to a maintenance dose from ther if ive got a decent bit of colour to me


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

samb213 said:


> yer mate think im gonna run it at 0.5ml per day for ten days then drop back to a maintenance dose from ther if ive got a decent bit of colour to me


Im thinking the same. Just to avoid you turning into a piece of coal, it probably won't be 0.5ml mate. I would mix the 10mg powder with 1ml water which means for 0.5mg/day you will need 0.05ml (or 2 and a half tick marks on a slin pin)


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah deff sunny enough to tan. I got burnt the other day.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes if its hot enough. Much easier and more convenient to use the sunbeds though, even if its just 6mins once a week to see how you get on! Your not suddenly gonna turn black mate :lol:


----------



## fcouedel (May 9, 2012)

If you usually tan in the sun here without mt2 then not a lot is needed. If you are quite pale and usually burn then I'd try 1ml a day for 10 days and then hit the beds.

I jabbed for 10 days and had a few 6 min sessions on the beds but didn't get that tanned. Went to Croatia for 3 days and was brown as fook.

I'm really pale and don't tan in the English sun so it all depends.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Im thinking the same. Just to avoid you turning into a piece of coal, it probably won't be 0.5ml mate. I would mix the 10mg powder with 1ml water which means for 0.5mg/day you will need 0.05ml (or 2 and a half tick marks on a slin pin)


yer sorry mate i meant 0.5mg and ill probably start with 0.25 just to see how i react to the stuff


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

samb213 said:


> yer sorry mate i meant 0.5mg and ill probably start with 0.25 just to see how i react to the stuff


Just didn't want you doing too much because so many people seem to not know what they're doing with mixing peptides etc!


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

fcouedel said:


> If you usually tan in the sun here without mt2 then not a lot is needed. If you are quite pale and usually burn then I'd try 1ml a day for 10 days and then hit the beds.
> 
> I jabbed for 10 days and had a few 6 min sessions on the beds but didn't get that tanned. Went to Croatia for 3 days and was brown as fook.
> 
> I'm really pale and don't tan in the English sun so it all depends.


tbh i do get a tan here in summer ..just takes a fair while and alot of skin damage laying out in it everyday to get ther and yer i was planning on running 1mg per day but when i read the reviews of the mt2 i bought alot of people were saying 0.5mg is more than enough ..i dont know tho i suppose ill just have to run it and see how i get on ..im not even that bothered about going to dark ..just a slight bit of colour would be nice ..at the minute i look like ive been dug up from the dead  ..so as long as everyone agrees that were getting enough sun right now to get a bit of a tan ill get on it in the next few days


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It will probably enhance tanning ability somewhat for UK outdoor weather, but here is a better protocol which I use year round:

0.5mg MT2 then 8 minutes in sunbed

Once or twice a month

Good looking tan without looking ridiculous


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

SK50 said:


> It will probably enhance tanning ability somewhat for UK outdoor weather, but here is a better protocol which I use year round:
> 
> 0.5mg MT2 then 8 minutes in sunbed
> 
> ...


How long do you need to leave between the jab and the bed?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think it matters too much.

Anywhere between 1 hour to 15 minutes.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

synthasize said:


> Im thinking the same. Just to avoid you turning into a piece of coal, it probably won't be 0.5ml mate. I would mix the 10mg powder with 1ml water which means for 0.5mg/day you will need 0.05ml (or 2 and a half tick marks on a slin pin)


I've used mt2 extensively.

My protocol is

Mix 1.2 ml of water with the powder, you lose some water due to absorption and don't get 10 pins out of the vial otherwise.

I then inject .1 ml every day for 7-10 days and have a sunbed every 3 days.

After that I will inject .1 ml once a week as a top up.

By this stage you can use natural sun ( if there is any) or sunbeds to achieve tone of tan.

Don't assume you will go mahogany as this is not the case. The more exposure to sunlight is what determines colour.

In this country I go a nice tanned colour, 2 weeks in Spain last year sent me black. I'm fair normally.

If during the loading phase you experience any sides ( a lot of nausea etc) you can swap to eod shots.

Not sure where the lads are with the .5mg shots cos if you times it be ten you only have half a mil?

Anyway hope this helps you a little op.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> I've used mt2 extensively.
> 
> My protocol is
> 
> ...


cheers for that mate 1 mg a day it is then and yer i think ill just get on the tanners like you say and get the job done properly


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you're black, then you probably don't need that much sun.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

If im reading this study correctly it seems UV exposure is important when using MT-ii, because UV upregulates the Melanocortin 1 receptor in your skin, this upregulation means increased sensitivity to alpha-melanocyte-stimulating hormone which leads to increased production of melanin and thus a tan.

Since MT-ii works by being a potent MC1R agonist, it follows youll probably need more MC1 receptors on your skin from UV exposure. Infact I can confirm this because using MT-ii last year and only exposing my face to the sun walking around with clothes on I ended up with a black face and white body. Very amusing.

Solar-simulated ultraviolet radiation-induced upregulation of the melanocortin-1 receptor, proopiomelanocortin, and alpha-melanocyte-stimulating hormone in human epidermis in vivo.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15009732


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

I've just started my mt2. 1mg very day. been sunbedfing every other day for 20 mins. Only been using a few days. Colours already changed. No sides whatsoever either.


----------

